# DIY Cog removal tool



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2021)

If someone has already documented this, I apologize.
Parts needed: clutch, 1 inch grade 2 nut and one 2 3/4 inch long grade 8 bolt with nut and washer.
Procedure: Weld clutch to 1 inch nut. Thread driver into clutch and fasten with the 3/8 bolt. Hand tighten. Put the assembly in a vice and apply chain whip to cog. Bolt keeps the driver from turning out of the clutch. When I started I was using grade 2 bolts but they kept breaking.
Cost of materials: I had a clutch. The1 inch nut and 3/8 bolt w/washer and nut cost me a dollar at the hardware store where they sell them by weight. A local welder charged me $5 so my total cost was $6.


----------



## Commish1969 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you Gordon! Worked like a charm!        -Andy


----------



## mpdoan2 (Aug 5, 2021)

This looks pretty cool; I’d love to see a video of the removal.


----------



## FastEddie (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you for posting this! I've learned about this on this site but can't afford $300 for an old beat up original so now I'm off to my "friend with a welder" to get this done!


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 27, 2021)

Another Gordon repro here, works great:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m going to make one , looks easy !


----------

